# Laconia NH Coke bottle.



## Oldtimer (Sep 4, 2005)

I dug this one..ribbed with the "waist" shape...

 Embossed "Trade Mark Registered/Bottle Pat.D-105529" on one side, and "Trade mark registered/Min. Contents 6 Fl.Oz." on the other, with the "Coca-Cola" script above on both sides.."Laconia NH" embossed on the bottom. It has a tiny c inside a circle, with 24 on the left side and 47 on the other, beteween the ribs near the base..

 Any info would be great.

 Thanks.

 OT.


----------



## woody (Sep 4, 2005)

These coke bottles were bottled at the Coca-cola bottling plant in Laconia, NH.
 I find them all the time when bottle digging.
 The 47 is probably the year the bottle was made, 1947.
 The bottling plant is still there, today.


----------



## Oldtimer (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, I figured. Thanks. 
  I was scoping out new digging areas today...Taz getting the "maybe stoddard" blacking got me all riled..! I won't rest till I get a whole pontiled something!


----------

